
The Internet of things you inherit or leave behind - interesse
https://medium.com/@stephanierieger/the-internet-of-things-you-inherit-or-leave-behind-c3796506680f#.v85sr9oj5
======
zeveb
Very thought-provoking read. My first impulse is that I would rip out anything
'smart' in a place I buy and replace it, and not use anything 'smart' in a
place I'm renting — but I've been living in my home for over a decade, and I'm
wealthy enough that I can imagine replacing a lot of stuff if I wanted to.

But I can imagine a lot of folks not wanting to replace their thermostats,
their refrigerators &c., esp. after spending money to move in.

It's going to be a problem, for as long as people do not own and cannot
control the devices they rely on for life support.

------
justinlardinois
I'm of course speaking from my own very limited experience, but has the
Internet of Things actually materialized? Smart devices still seem far from
ubiquitous, and I can't imagine the average consumer actually bothering to
figure out how to hookup up their microwave to the internet.

------
throwanem
An interesting article and a fascinating perspective. What happens when the
smarts in your "smart home" don't necessarily answer to you?

~~~
kyzyl
That's really the crux of the whole idea, in my opinion. Even if IoT hasn't
really materialized in any meaningful way yet, the fact of the matter is that
the way current internet technologies work, there will be multiple parties
inserted into the process, and none of them will be working for you. I just
look at how blindingly difficult it is to even understand what my phone is
_doing_ , let alone control it, and that's all I need to know that I don't
want _anything_ to do with IoT.

